

Angel investors on Twitter and Facebook - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/angels-on-twitter-facebook/
We just made this list of every angel investor we could find AND their investments twitter accounts.<p>there is no better way to court an angel investor then stalking them on twitter :-) let me know if we missed any and we will add.
======
paulmwatson1
Good lord, not a single one in the Republic of Ireland, the future Silicon
Valley of Europe or so say our "smart economy" pushing government. Hopefully
we can rectify that in 2011.

~~~
patrickk
There's actually quite a bit of funding available for Irish startups, if you
dig behind the gloomy newspaper headlines.

Here's a few examples:

[http://siliconrepublic.com/start-ups/item/19654-top-start-
up...](http://siliconrepublic.com/start-ups/item/19654-top-start-up-
investments-of/)

[http://siliconrepublic.com/start-
ups/item/19645-endeavour-20...](http://siliconrepublic.com/start-
ups/item/19645-endeavour-2011-open-to/)

=> our own YC clone run by Jerry Kennelly of Stockbyte, with pitches to top
investors in Dublin, London and Silicon Valley.

[http://siliconrepublic.com/start-ups/item/19067-silicon-
vall...](http://siliconrepublic.com/start-ups/item/19067-silicon-valley-
mentorship/)

What we need is to collectively get off our asses, stop blaming the government
for everything, encourage successful entrepreneurs to run seed programs, and
to make serious incentives to capture ambitious smart graduates from India,
China and the like. Abtran, a startup company a few years ago in Cork, now
employs over 1000 people for example. Granted, it's only a call centre, but it
shows what can be done.

------
joshu
Not sure why the twitter account of a startup is better that it's URL.

Kinda sad that the only two startups I am listed for are things I founded, and
didn't invest in.

~~~
jdp23
For me Twitter is usually much better for an initial contact. So it's an
incredibly valuable resource.

------
staunch
Awesome list. Bookmarked. It must have taken some work to put this together.
Thanks.

------
adrianwaj
The biggest issue I've found with angels and especially super angels is that
their fingers are in so many pies, that very often they're already fingering
the same (or a very similar) type of pie that you're offering. You'd want to
know exactly what they have a stake in before making an approach, yet often
that information is hard to find (or purposely concealed.)

Overlapping feature sets. Conflicts of interest. Picking the winners.
Contrived rejections. Leaks. Angelgates. Portfolio loading. Brain picking.

Buyer beware in my view.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
I'v stopped people mid-pitch due to the fact that they are building something
exactly like Blippy, Gowalla, Signpost, Chartbeat and Thumbtack (to name a
few).

They always appreciate it, and in fact I've some say "I know, but can i pitch
you anyway just to get feedback?"

In those case I say "sure, but please don't tell me anything that's not
obvious or public, because although I would never share what you tell me with
an existing investment, I wouldn't want to have that appearance out there."

~~~
adrianwaj
Good for you.

I'd love to see a private equity database that tracks venture investments by
angels or super angels. Maybe something automated that monitors outgoing links
on portfolio pages, or something like that.

------
benologist
Listing the twitter accounts instead of websites suck ... twitter is where you
go to communicate not see what they do.

------
brianbreslin
Blech only one in Florida? That can't be right. If it is it's highly
discouraging

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
this is a 1.0 list with 300+ angels... we hope folks will give us additions.

however, keep in mind that 90% of businesses in Florida are scams (really,
look it up).

~~~
brianbreslin
I am curious if you have any supporting evidence to this? I'm not refuting it
(though it seems absurd, but I assumed your statement was a sarcastic
generslization) as I didnt bother to research this.

------
zackattack
this would be way better as a twitter list, so you could watch the stream and
reach out to people who seem smart/interesting/"resonate with you"

~~~
GBond
<http://venturemaven.com/> does this although it includes VCs too

------
phlux
Interesting that Abrams invested in Lotus Vodka...

Did they make it through their FDA struggle? The FDA was shutting them down
due to the caffeine they had in the drink, even though a vodka redbull had N
times the caffeine that Lotus had.

~~~
aditya
They shut down, here's the story from the founder: <http://www.quora.com/Is-
Lotus-Vodka-going-out-of-business>

